# SSD oder M.2. SSD zum Zocken



## SteffenRoeder (13. Januar 2017)

Ich suche eine neue Festplatte welche anschließlich für Spiele zu verfügung stehen soll. 
Entscheiden will ich mich zwischen der Samsung SSD 850 Evo mit 500GB (155€) und der Samsung M.2. Evo 256GB (120€).  Da ich eigentlich ausschließlich BF1 und GTA 5 Spiele habe ich meist relativ lange Ladezeiten. Lohnt sich nun der Griff zu so einer M.2. SSD? 

Kann ich diese an Mein Mainboard anschließen?  Habe ein MSI Z87 G43.  Momentan sind PCI-e Anschlüsse durch Graka (280X),  Soundkarte (Asus Xonar Phoebus)  und Internetkarte besetzt. 

LG

PS: Budget  bei 180, falls jemand bessere Vorschläge hat.

Entschuldigt hin und wieder auftretende Grammatikalische fehler.  Es ist spät.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (14. Januar 2017)

Ich würde dir ehrlich gesagt weder zur einen noch zur anderen raten, da mir beide als Spiele-SSD zu teuer wären. Wenn´s unbedingt die beiden sein sollen, würde ich eher die größere nehmen....Spiele werden ja nicht weniger und kleiner ^^

Meine persönliche Meinung: Produktvergleich SanDisk Ultra II 480GB, Crucial MX300 525GB, SATA | Geizhals Deutschland davon eine nehmen und glücklich werden


----------



## Atma (14. Januar 2017)

Abgesehen davon, dass dein Board nicht mal einen M.2 Anschluss hat und du somit erst eine Adapterkarte kaufen müsstest: M.2 SSDs lohnen nicht für Spiele. Selbst aktuelle Titel wie BF1 profitieren in keinster Weise von den hohen Geschwindigkeiten einer 960 Evo oder Pro. Außerdem würdest du arge Probleme mit den verfügbaren PCIe Lanes bekommen. Bis Haswell waren die sehr knapp bemessen und da du neben der Grafikkarte noch eine Sound- und Netzwerkkarte im Rechner hast, brauchst du mit einer M.2 SSD gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## drstoecker (14. Januar 2017)

Nimm die größere ssd, mit m2 hast du keinen Vorteil. Wenn m2 dann ne richtig flotte jenseits von 3000mb/s und ständig Daten hin und her schieben dann merkst reinen Unterschied. Dein Board spielt da sowieso nicht mit daher brauchst nicht weiter darüber nachdenken.


----------



## SteffenRoeder (14. Januar 2017)

Soweit ich weiß habe ich noch einmal 16x pcie 2.0 Frei,  was zur Übertragung von 2000Mbit/s reicht.  Aber wenn ihr sagt es bringt kein Vorteil werde ich zur SSD greifen.

Danke für eure antworten.


----------



## SteffenRoeder (14. Januar 2017)

Samsung ist doch immer Spitzenreiter in allen Listen.  Die 20€ aufpreis von der oben genannten Crucial sollten kein Problem darstellen.  Oder haben andere SSDs einen anderen Vorteil von dem ich nichts weiß?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Januar 2017)

SteffenRoeder schrieb:


> Samsung ist doch immer Spitzenreiter in allen Listen.  Die 20€ aufpreis von der oben genannten Crucial sollten kein Problem darstellen.  Oder haben andere SSDs einen anderen Vorteil von dem ich nichts weiß?



Wenn es rein um Spiele geht ist die Performance einer SSD nebensächlich.
Ob in BF1 eine Map in 8 oder 8,5 Sekunden geladen ist macht keinen wirklichen Unterschied.
Deswegen ist es bei den akuellen Installationsgrößen von Spiele wie BF1 eher sinnvoll eine preiswerte SSD mit hoher Kapazität zu kaufen.


----------



## HisN (14. Januar 2017)

Du wirst keinen Unterschied merken.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2017)

SteffenRoeder schrieb:


> Samsung ist doch immer Spitzenreiter in allen Listen.  Die 20€ aufpreis von der oben genannten Crucial sollten kein Problem darstellen.  Oder haben andere SSDs einen anderen Vorteil von dem ich nichts weiß?



Andere haben keinen Nachteil, also wieso mehr Geld ausgeben, wenns nicht notwendig ist?


----------



## SteffenRoeder (15. Januar 2017)

Ok,  danke für eure Antworten . 

SSD ist Bestellt.


----------

